# No wallet and filling up with fuel....



## flossie (2 Aug 2011)

Left the house in a hurry this morning, driving to Drogheda, and the fuel warning light comes on. Of course, that's when i realise I have left my wallet and all cards/cash at home  I pulled into a garage, and went in to ask if there was any way I could put some fuel in and call home to read the CC number out to them to pay - nope. I had my driving licence, work ID and passport etc. but apparently there is no facility. 

Have had to bribe my younger brother to catch the bus up to Dublin Airport in the hope i can make it down there (45km left in tank, fingers crossed) and he will bring my wallet. 2 hour wait though for him to get here - then will drive him back via Liffey Valley or somewhere for dinner.

I feel a very big fool for having done this (plus the fact I was supposed to be meeting somebody for dinner in Dublin tonight, that's not happening now!) but I would have thought there was some facility to pay with card over the phone with sufficient ID. If I had driven in to the garage, filled up and then claimed to have no money, what would the story have been?


----------



## lionstour (2 Aug 2011)

Happened to me once.  I just apologised and they asked me to fill in a form and sign it saying that I would come back within 24 hours and pay.  If I did not they would call the guards.

Was back after work with the money and there no problems.

I did not have ID on me at time


----------



## NHG (2 Aug 2011)

Could you not have gone into a branch of which ever bank you are with and withdrawn cash


----------



## flossie (2 Aug 2011)

I was told there was no way i could fill up.....i tried 3 different garages. I had to be on site this morning and wouldn't ahve been able to get to a bank beforehand, but it really didn't cross my mind to try that! I had all the ID i probably needed as well! Managed to make it to the airport, so sat waiting for the bro to arrive!


----------



## flattea2 (2 Aug 2011)

Similar to previous poster, I forgot my cash but only realised after I filled up.

Left my name and reg plate with them and called back next day with it.

Was an Esso station. They were quite nice about it.

Perhaps you should have just filled up and what could they say to you then!


----------



## Mongola (2 Aug 2011)

flossie said:


> Left the house in a hurry this morning, driving to Drogheda, and the fuel warning light comes on. Of course, that's when i realise I have left my wallet and all cards/cash at home  I pulled into a garage, and went in to ask if there was any way I could put some fuel in and call home to read the CC number out to them to pay - nope. I had my driving licence, work ID and passport etc. but apparently there is no facility.
> 
> Have had to bribe my younger brother to catch the bus up to Dublin Airport in the hope i can make it down there (45km left in tank, fingers crossed) and he will bring my wallet. 2 hour wait though for him to get here - then will drive him back via Liffey Valley or somewhere for dinner.
> 
> I feel a very big fool for having done this (plus the fact I was supposed to be meeting somebody for dinner in Dublin tonight, that's not happening now!) but I would have thought there was some facility to pay with card over the phone with sufficient ID. If I had driven in to the garage, filled up and then claimed to have no money, what would the story have been?




You are absolutely right: should you have driven in, filled up your car and THEN told them you had no money with you, it would have been a completely differenet story. 
This happened to me a while ago. It was a petrol station on the N11 ( there are 2 nearly opposite to each other/close to Cherrywood exit). I was really low and needed to get some petrol. As i got out of the car, I realised that I had left my wallet at work. I went in and told the gentleman at the till aho told me that because I had told him that, they could not let me get some petrol. I offered to leave an ID behind the counter but they refused. He advised me to do a U trun on the N11 and go to the petrol station across, fill up and then tell them I had no mo money. That is exactly what I did and I had no pb to fill up. I was asked to fill a form. 
I went back to work, collected my wallet and went back up to pay!

As far as paying by CC over the phone: not only I can see why they would not be too keen but also for retailers to be able to do that, they need a special annual subscriptions on their terminals, and they don t all offer that facility ( I have found that out 2 weeks ago when wante dto pay an optician over the phone)


----------



## alexandra123 (2 Aug 2011)

This happened to me aswell and they took my name and allowed me to pay later on that day !


----------



## mercman (3 Aug 2011)

Why didn't you give them your watch as security ?? I did this once in London of all places and returned the following day. Worked a treat but the watch was worth a heel of a lot more than the fill of petrol.


----------



## DB74 (3 Aug 2011)

mercman said:


> Why didn't you give them your watch as security ?? I did this once in London of all places and returned the following day. Worked a treat but the watch was worth a heel of a lot more than the fill of petrol.



Michael Fingleton, is that you?!!!!

http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/...nds-return-of-11k-fingleton-watch-515143.html


----------



## Complainer (3 Aug 2011)

DB74 said:


> Michael Fingleton, is that you?!!!!
> 
> http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/...nds-return-of-11k-fingleton-watch-515143.html


Fingers never gave nothing to nobody for nothing.


----------



## flossie (3 Aug 2011)

mercman said:


> Why didn't you give them your watch as security ?? I did this once in London of all places and returned the following day. Worked a treat but the watch was worth a heel of a lot more than the fill of petrol.


 
You're not based in Longford by any chance?!

I wasn't wearing any jewellery or watches (nature of job means i can't most of the time!).  To be honest, I was around an hour and three quarters drive form home so wouldn't fancy the thought of driving up and back the next day  

I really though with me being honest upfront there would be some degree of lweniency. Anyhows, I got the bro up to the Airport (one cautious drive down the M1, sweating like hell due to nerves and switching AC off!), topped up €20 to get me to a cheaper filling station and made it home last night. It cost me a stop in Ikea to say thanks and i bought him somethign he wanted/needed out of there, plus a meatball dinner  I was too hungry to eat anything form not having anythign to eat all day!


----------



## asharma (3 Aug 2011)

Mongola said:


> You are absolutely right: should you have driven in, filled up your car and THEN told them you had no money with you, it would have been a completely differenet story.
> This happened to me a while ago. It was a petrol station on the N11 ( there are 2 nearly opposite to each other/close to Cherrywood exit). I was really low and needed to get some petrol. As i got out of the car, I realised that I had left my wallet at work. I went in and told the gentleman at the till aho told me that because I had told him that, they could not let me get some petrol. I offered to leave an ID behind the counter but they refused. He advised me to do a U trun on the N11 and go to the petrol station across, fill up and then tell them I had no mo money. That is exactly what I did and I had no pb to fill up. I was asked to fill a form.
> I went back to work, collected my wallet and went back up to pay!
> 
> As far as paying by CC over the phone: not only I can see why they would not be too keen but also for retailers to be able to do that, they need a special annual subscriptions on their terminals, and they don t all offer that facility ( I have found that out 2 weeks ago when wante dto pay an optician over the phone)


 
+1, use to work in the garage and that's the procedure if you've filled ur tank and have no money to pay and show up in shop to advise them that you will pay later, you cannot be reported as drive away and they have to give you 24 hrs to pay up. Unfortunately no clear rules around it and if you ask- 9 out of 10 guys will disallow it, tricky isnt it.


----------

